# Need some solar help



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I need to light a small sign (36 in by 48 in) which is made of white plastic sign material. The sign originally had 3 bulbs, . . . pencil like flourescents, . . . they were 48 inch bulbs.

I need to put lights inside of it between the two panels.

I looked at the light given off from a 23 watt compact florescent, . . . and 2 of those guys should do the trick very easily.

I then found a 75 watt string of LED's, . . . and converted my thinking to probably use that as it seems to be soooooooooooo easy.

That's where you guys come in, . . . besides the LED string, . . . a battery, . . . a controller, . . . and a solar panel, . . . do I need anything else???

It would also have a photo switch to turn it on at dusk off at dawn, of course.

I'm thinking a 100 watt solar panel should be enough even for the winter days, . . . 

What say you experts??? (Solar is new to me, . . . )

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Unless I'm not seeing the point, sounds like you have it all figured out although a typical harbor freight 45w panel setup will probably do you for about $150

If the light peters out at 4 am will that be a problem?


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Montana Rancher said:


> Unless I'm not seeing the point, sounds like you have it all figured out although a typical harbor freight 45w panel setup will probably do you for about $150
> 
> If the light peters out at 4 am will that be a problem?


Thanks, Montana, . . . I did not know they carried solar panels and stuff........... I'll have to check them out later, . . . but that "4 am" thing would probably get rocks thrown at me or the pastor of the church.

It is for a sign they have out at the road, . . . and I can just hear one of them "I went by there the other morning at 4 and the light was not on", . . . and the ensuing cacophony of discussion.

I better find out if I can make it last long enough if you know what I mean. They are really good people, . . . don't get me wrong, . . . but some of em are opinionated to say the least.

One of the things I really like about our church, . . . none of us have anything really fancy, . . . so we are just happy to have whatever it is.

ANYWAY, . . . thanks for the heads up, . . . now gotta go see if I got any coupons.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Montana Rancher has the right idea but assuming the LED light pulls about 20 watts you may need a little larger setup to assure the battery is fully charged and doesn't get drained too deeply protecting the battery. I'd suggest about 100 watts (or even a tad more) worth of panels. Assuming 10 hours light per night and the ability to have the battery hold 2 nights worth of storage while staying above half full (this helps protect the battery) I'd suggest a battery no smaller than 12v 80 amp hours. An AutoZone deep cycle battery will last you about 3-4 years in an application like this or you could pay a bit more for two 6v golf cart batteries.

Just a thought. http://www.amazon.com/Renogy-Watts-...&keywords=100+watt+solar+panel+pmw+controller

While not totally water proof these lights are probably water resistant enough http://www.amazon.com/Flexible-Ligh...64624071&sr=8-4&keywords=12v+LED+string+light

By using 12v lights you won't need an inverter to make the 12v battery electricity into 120v to run your lights.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Yeah, FoolAmI, . . . we originally were going to do 120 volt lights, . . . then we saw the strips of LED's, . . . think we'll try that, . . . if they don't work there, . . . I'll find somewhere to put them.

Thanks for the amazon links.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Man ,,A string of LEDs that pull 75 watts? That must be one heck of a big string of LED lights.
Please recheck the amperage draw. It should be much much less. 
Maybe someone said the string gives off the same as a 75 watt light bulb or something?

I just did something like what you are describing using a 100 watt panel with a photoswitch and 1 battery.

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...-watts-lights-all-night-junk-car-battery.html

If you are in North central Ohio 100 watts should do it. Just remember you will need to clean off the snow.

You can pick up a decent 100 watt kit from Renogy for about $150 with shipping
5 year warranty on the parts and a 25 year warranty on the panel to put out 95% w/ free shipping

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Renogy-100W...751896?hash=item46293fb5d8:g:jTwAAOSwHnFV5igu

And as for a battery there is one particular battery at Walmart that most people that are new to solar 
and putting together a small set up use they seem to work out ok.
I bought some of these batteries about 3 -4 years ago and there still working fine. 
It's the one at the top the 29DC 845 if you scroll down you will see some solar batteries that look good
but I can't really say how good they are as I have never used one.

As far as a photocell the controller in the Renogy has one built in and also has a timer if you would rather go that
route. But then it must be mounted where the sunlight can reach it.

If you go with a photocell the'r not expensive and easy to wire in the set up $2.85 with shipping 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AC-DC-12V-1...767231?hash=item51e4f75c3f:g:8QQAAOSwsB9WBUp6

The wiring for what you want to do is really easy and basic. If you use the photocell I would do it a little
differently.



And if you have any problems or questions you will find the people on here to be very helpful.
Let us know the true amp draw of the led lights if you can. A link would be nice


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Man ,,A string of LEDs that pull 75 watts? That must be one heck of a big string of lights.
> Please recheck the amperage draw. It should be much much less.
> Maybe someone said the string gives off the same as a 75 watt light bulb or something?
> 
> ...


We all like swiping Slippy's bourbon... please re-read previous posts.


----------



## Draq wraith (Oct 25, 2015)

I don't see if the led light strings are an AC plug in type or DC.
If its AC you need an inverter.
I would get a panel that can do the juice on cloudy days too.
The battery from what I have been reading on should not be allowed to drop below 10 volts and should be charging at around 14.4 volts if your using DC. Is my understanding. Good luck.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

FoolAmI said:


> We all like swiping Slippy's bourbon... please re-read previous posts.


LOL I admit right now I'm self medicated,, What did I miss?


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

If you are using solar and want to run a strip of LED lights DC would be the way to go.
But there are a lot of dc lights to choose from. -- A lot of good stuff out there


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Man ,,A string of LEDs that pull 75 watts? That must be one heck of a big string of LED lights.
> Please recheck the amperage draw. It should be much much less. .................. Let us know the true amp draw of the led lights if you can. A link would be nice


I went back and checked, . . . my bad, . . . 72 watts.

10M 5630 SMD Day White LED Strip Light Fairy Lamp 60 LED M Super Bright 12V IP65 | eBay

I'm not ordering anything else until they get here, . . . sometime next week, . . . gonna put them on the old amp meter, . . . do a "make sure" thing.

Like you indicated budgetprepp, . . . sometimes somebody says one thing, . . . but meant to say something else.

I kinda ordered these specifically on that wattage, . . . knowing that if they are as bright as I think they might be, . . . we can always cut the string down a bit.

Anyway, . . . this is turning into fun, . . . and I'm learning, . . . THAT is the important thing.

Just might haul off and do a "in the house" emergency light setup with these, . . . does not look like it would be hard at all.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------

